# I have a little satnav



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a little Satnav 
It sits there in my car 
A Satnav is a driver's friend 
It tells you where you are

I have a little Satnav 
I've had it all my life 
It's better than the normal ones 
My Satnav is my wife

It gives me full instructions 
Especially how to drive 
"It's thirty miles an hour", it says 
"You're doing thirty five" 
It tells me when to stop and start 
And when to use the brake 
And tells me that it's never ever 
Safe to overtake 
It tells me when a light is red 
And when it goes to green 
It seems to know instinctively 
Just when to intervene

It lists the vehicles just in front 
And all those to the rear 
And taking this into account 
It specifies my gear. 
I'm sure no other driver 
Has so helpful a device 
For when we leave and lock the car 
It still gives its advice 
It fills me up with counseling 
Each journey's pretty fraught 
So why don't I exchange it 
And get a quieter sort?

Ah well, you see, it cleans the house, 
Makes sure I'm properly fed, 
It washes all my shirts and things 
And keeps me warm in bed! 
Despite all these advantages 
And my tendency to scoff, 
I only wish that now and then 
I could turn the * off!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: quality


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You know my wife then?
:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very clever :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

